# "The Universal Principles of Successful Trading"  -  Brent Penfold



## Noddy (16 February 2011)

Saw a couple of recommendations for this book on another thread, so decided to buy it to add to my investment library. (Nothing much, just have a half dozen books or so).

So I looked around on the net for suppliers and prices -

Local - Borders  $67.95
          A&R       $57.95
          Dymochs $66.95

O/S     Amazon  $32.97 Looked good, half price of local suppliers.
However Amazon had fairly hefty charges for delivery to Australia -
Regular delivery up to 8 weeks $44.64 inc.
Quicker delivery up to 4 weeks $50.88 inc.
Special delivery up to 1 week   $65.43 inc.
(Amazon only deliver free within the USA)

Looked further and came across Better World Books (USA) $40.78 inc.
Placed order - they offered delivery 2 weeks or so.
Will wait and see what their performance is like.

No wonder book sellers in Australia are mostly going broke.
Wonder why books in Australia are so expensive  ?

Anyway buy a lot of "stuff" on the internet now, at prices much lower than local suppliers. Friends do also.
Some explanation for the declining state of local retailing ?


----------



## matty77 (16 February 2011)

hey mate, you are very brave posting something like that on a public forum.

Before you know it you will have Gerry Harvey knocking on your door asking why you didnt purchase a 42" plasma from him instead. Support Australia, buy your books from Harvey Norman.

// end sarcasm.

I have purchased a few books from Amazon and found the delivery quiet good, I will be interested to see how Better World Books go...


----------



## Boggo (16 February 2011)

I have bought that book plus a few more through "Booko" site (google "booko.com.au")

They currently have it for $33.41.

(Sorry Gerry  )


----------



## Noddy (16 February 2011)

Boggo said:


> I have bought that book plus a few more through "Booko" site (google "booko.com.au")
> 
> They currently have it for $33.41.




Thanks for the info.
Wasn't aware of www.booko.com
Will go there in future.


----------



## sinner (16 February 2011)

Dude.

Boycott Amazon for hundreds of reasons.

Then go to bookdepository.com

The book in question you want is sold there $40.38, free worldwide shipping.

Booko is just an aggregator, bookdepository is usually their #1 hit.


----------



## nomore4s (16 February 2011)

Don't forget the ASF shop, there is a link in the top header.

http://www.moneybags.com.au/search.asp?quick=true&a=74


----------



## Noddy (16 February 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Don't forget the ASF shop, there is a link in the top header.
> 
> http://www.moneybags.com.au/search.asp?quick=true&a=74




ASF price was $49.30 inc.


----------



## Boggo (17 February 2011)

sinner said:


> The book in question you want is sold there $40.38, free worldwide shipping.
> 
> Booko is just an aggregator, bookdepository is usually their #1 hit.




Why would you pay $40.38 when you can get it for $33.41


----------



## Noddy (17 February 2011)

Boggo said:


> Why would you pay $40.38 when you can get it for $33.41




Because I had already placed an order before I became aware that I could buy it cheaper from another source.
Next time I order a book, will check out the prices from Booko first.
Have already book marked the site on my computer.
Thanks for the info. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Boggo (17 February 2011)

Noddy said:


> Because I had already placed an order before I became aware that I could buy it cheaper from another source.
> Next time I order a book, will check out the prices from Booko first.
> Have already book marked the site on my computer.
> Thanks for the info. Appreciate your input.




OK, couldn't quite figure out why.

Cheers.


----------



## Noddy (17 February 2011)

News that Borders and Angus & Robertson - both owned by the same  company - have been placed in recievership today.

Must say that I wasn't surprised by the news.


----------



## pavilion103 (17 February 2011)

sinner said:


> Dude.
> 
> Boycott Amazon for hundreds of reasons.
> 
> ...




Your are a gun. This is unbelievable. I spend thousands of dollars on books and was about to buy Way of The Turtle from Borders for $50. It's $25 on this site.


----------



## Noddy (17 March 2011)

Better World Books delivered in 22 days.
Ordered the book on the net, and it arrived in my letterbox 22 calender days later.
Have already read the book twice and found it to be quite helpful.


----------



## Surly (17 March 2011)

US$29.67 on kindle deliverd in seconds.

cheers
Surly


----------

